# Repairing vinyl floor



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

We have had an interesting situation happen to our vinyl tile floor in the sun porch area of our house. Over five years ago we inclosed an existing deck and put down a product called "Home Advantage" sub flooring..After sanding and using a leveling material to fill cracks etc,applied the recomended adhisive and put down the tiles (they were "self adhereing,but supplier recomended using an adhesive under them as well).The floor was great till last winter,during a cold spell the tiles looked like "potato chips" all corners were curling up. Along the East side some water had loosened the first row of tiles earlier. After extensive inspection I am sure the moisture hadn't gotten any farther than the edge of the East most tiles. Now with the temperature in the upper 90'sthe tiles have"relaxed"and flattened out.
I'm planning on removing the East most row and recementing them,then using a warm iron over a sheet of aluminum foil heating and peeling back just the offending corners of the rest and cementing them all.Then sealing the edges and finaly putting a couple of coats of sealer over the top surface of the floor. This is an attempt to salvage this floor and avoid removing all the tiles thus "starting over"(Man! I'd like to not do that!). I'd sure appreciate any and all thoughts/suggestions y'all might have.
Thanks in advance...
Blindpig


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I was hoping your topic was about Armstrong type vinyl flooring that comes in rolls as repairs are fairly easy under the majority of circumstances......

Self adhesive square vinyl flooring looks great when put down and looks that way for a few years but in my expierince with it is once they start to come up and or curl....... it won't be right again.

I haven't tried your plan of action but have gone as far as laying new tiles in the old squares with out long term success. It's kind of like gluing PVC pipe into a PVC fitting,,, most all of the time it sticks but every once in a while they will come apart and no matter how much more glue is added and the two pieces put back togeher, they just won't stay glued. I don't know why but it happens.Your plan of repair may work and is worth a try.

If it were me, I would use the best adhering glue I could find that has a quick dry time and will stick to both surfaces...............or just save my time and pull them all up and roll out some vinyl flooring.

I hope you have success


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Vinyl tiles seemingly defy logic. The potato chip curl is probably from the top being colder than the bottom. I am doubtful that a heat gun will change the "memory" of the curl sufficently. I vote with Jim you will save redoing the floor 

The Advantage Floor sheathing is an excellent material sounds like you installed it well and did all the great things except buying self adhesive tile. On home improvement projects the following rule of thumb applies: "The less expensive a product the harder it is to install"


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

*more fun*

To add interest to my vinyl flooring adventure, my misses thought it would be nice to take up the wall to wall carpet in our dining room and the linoleum in the adjoining kitchen and replace them with laminate flooring. So while the adhesive is cureing in the sun room (vinyl floor tiles)I can work in the dining/kitchen areas (it is air conditioned in there,not so much the sun room). Everything was going well ,till I found the kitchen floor had a 1/4" OSB layer under the linoleum.First thouhgt about taking it up but soon decided to add OSB to the adjoining dinning room before laying laminate(one of my smartest moves of late).Should be done in all three areas about Friday next week (if back and knees hold up)LOL
Any liniment recomendations? (not laminate!).
Don


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds like your boss and mine are similar.. start on one project and have 2 more to do before the 1st one is done........

Not much on linaments as they tend to burn the stew out of my skin but do take some geneeric Naproxen every day

Hope all goes well!


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

don't forget to floor patch seems and nail/screw heads


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Laminate job done! well, except for trimming an HVAC vent to allow for the thickness of the new floor.The vinyl tile is glued down again and only needing some cleaning and two coats of "sealer".Unfortunately the cleaning will require some more up and down but not the sealer application.Not sure the ole knees and back can be pressed much more....
Thanks for all the advice and sympathy.
Don


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad it went well and almost over with!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Don, let me start by saying this is not a joke; it is a serious suggestion for liniment. I use this product and it works wonders. Veterinary Liniment Gel – Muscle Care – Products – Absorbine


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Come on Mike, stop Horsing around!  

Thanks for the tip


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Update, it's been a while since I tried to save/repair our vinyl floor. I'm hopeful that it' going to last,been over a year since the effort to save the floor and so far so good.
Just cleaned and applied two more coats of sealer yesterday and seems to be holding fine"Even a blind pig finds an acorn once in a while"LOL.....
Don


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Marco said:


> Come on Mike, stop Horsing around!
> 
> Thanks for the tip


Funny you should say that. I've used Surpass (diclofenac sulfate) for years. Got from my vetrinarian, with a codeword that one of my horse's leg was bothering him. Had been used in hospitals in Canada for years.

Passed the FDA last year and now I get it from a doctor.

You'ld be surprised what medical advances horses have... even in DNA and genetics, that are behind in humans.


----------

